# Understanding the Handicap Line in Tennis



## StakeHunters (Oct 16, 2018)

Hey guys,
This week we have artice about:

*Understanding the Handicap Line in Tennis*

Many sports have a handicap line that you can use when betting and tennis is one of them. The handicap line on tennis is not as popular as with some other sports, rugby and American football for example, but it is something that more advanced tennis gamblers should know about and should understand. This is an alternative market that is great for using when you are looking for additional value on a pick that you have, and a way to increase your profit by backing a player at longer odds.

To read full artice click here


----------

